# Youtube video for (business pictures)



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought I would put this here, since I started the thread about posting a power point presentation on Youtube...... I could not get the power point transfered. But I did a video of some old jobs, in Roxio (easy media creator 9) I think it is called video wave 


I thought it might look cool on our web site and blog, I am not sure if this will help with SEO .... I did the video and blog in the hope it will help our SEO.. :blink: I am total novice at this

Anyway maybe this idea will help some one else, Keep in mind this was my first attempt and it needs lots of work and some music........


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Can you do a voice over narrative for that?

Is that video software one of the free ones?

I think it has Great Potential on your website.

Ed


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I like the video but without sound it gets a bit boring. A voice over or some ambient music would help alot. I made a fence video a while back but had trouble with the format and posting on YouTube.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

A friend of mine did this for me, just by me sending him a disc of a bunch of photos for this one job.





 
It's nothing special, but I do have it on YouTube and it eventually will be on my website.

After all, how many other contractors can display something like that.

Ed


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you, for the replies, I am not sure if you can do voice over narration or not.... My video was just in Roxio media creator 9 ($70) I don't know much about the program. We had problems with uploading the video with sound on youtube...


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

We started using Google Picasa which also has video. After buying some parts from Best Buy we can now hook up our old video camera to the computer and upload to Google Picasa..... which has no crazy ads or other video distracting from ours.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> We started using Google Picasa which also has video. After buying some parts from Best Buy we can now hook up our old video camera to the computer and upload to Google Picasa..... which has no crazy ads or other video distracting from ours.


 
Thank You, Jesse.....:thumbsup: I am just downloaded Picasa and I am going to try their video program...... So far it seems very easy to use ....


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's my video from my site. Check it out tell me what you think.

http://www.viddler.com/explore/nlseamless/videos/1/


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> Thank You, Jesse.....:thumbsup: I am just downloaded Picasa and I am going to try their video program...... So far it seems very easy to use ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

nlgutters said:


> Here's my video from my site. Check it out tell me what you think.
> 
> http://www.viddler.com/explore/nlseamless/videos/1/


Very informative and well put together :thumbsup:


----------



## nlgutters (Dec 18, 2007)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> Very informative and well put together :thumbsup:


Thank You


----------



## Door&WindowPlus (Apr 9, 2007)

People seem to like the installation videos to make sure you know what to do.


----------



## Crete Buster (Dec 5, 2007)

Autumn Wood,

Using video on your site is great idea and can definitely help with generating leads when done properly. Some sound would definitely help. Google "royalty free music" and you will find lots of options. 

ed had music in his video, which will help keep someone with a short attention span like mine stay engaged a bit longer

nlgutters had a great example of using video as a mini infomercial with a call to action at the end.

Video can be used for various purposes (information, education, sales/marketing etc). The shorter the video the better or at least make sure there is a call to action frequently so that if they decide not to watch the whole video they have your number or web address. Think about the format of a t.v. infomercial. It gives you an opportunity multiple times to order just in case you don't watch the whole 30 minutes.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

You know, if you got Vista you can use Window Video Maker to play a series of pictures. You can even add transitions in between slides and audio for a narrative. Saves as a regular .wmv that you can upload to YouTube.
Matter of fact, I'm gonna work on one right now.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the link to Windows Movie Maker 2.1, which they say is for XP.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/updates/moviemaker2.mspx

Ed


----------



## msteinhoff (Feb 26, 2009)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> I am not sure if this will help with SEO .... I did the video and blog in the hope it will help our SEO..


The biggest pop you can have in terms of SEO on your Autumnwood Construction web site is by updating the main TITLE tag. Right now, the title of your web site is 'Home'. I'd toss something like 'Autumnwood Construction - Custom Decks, Sun Rooms, Covered Porches and Patios in Michigan'.

The TITLE is one of the top clues you can give a search engine as to what your web site is about. Don't waste that clue with something generic and, probably, default. (Good keywords and description, by the way.)

Videos, more to your specific question, can be great for retaining visitors and getting more views. They tend to be more neutral in terms of improving SEO. I agree with the others here... you need a voice over of some sort. You also need to make the video shorter.

Online, attention spans are short. Take a look at some of the most successful online video blogs (such as Rocketboom) and how long their videos run. The high end target is usually three minutes to four minutes with fast-moving, varied content. Your video was upwards of four minutes. Visually, it was nice, but too long and no audio.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

msteinhoff said:


> The biggest pop you can have in terms of SEO on your Autumnwood Construction web site is by updating the main TITLE tag. Right now, the title of your web site is 'Home'. I'd toss something like 'Autumnwood Construction - Custom Decks, Sun Rooms, Covered Porches and Patios in Michigan'.
> 
> The TITLE is one of the top clues you can give a search engine as to what your web site is about. Don't waste that clue with something generic and, probably, default. (Good keywords and description, by the way.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments, :thumbsup: How do I change the tag.. We did our own site through homestead and we can edit just about everthing. 
I have the first page set up as home... But where would I put all that info in at...... Thank You again....

I think I did it ..... thank you again


----------



## msteinhoff (Feb 26, 2009)

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> How do I change the tag.. We did our own site through homestead and we can edit just about everthing.


I'm not sure how the Homestead editor works. The main TITLE tag is what shows up at the top of the browser window. So, you should be able to poke around a bit and quickly see if you changed the right thing. Just change something that looks as though it could be the site's title then hit 'reload'. If the browser window header changes, you did the right thing.

The other thing you may want to look at is the fact your two web sites (autumnwoodconstruction and michigandeckstore) are identical. That, effectively, dilutes your page rank and moves you lower in most indexes. Think of it this way, your two sites are fighting with each other for attention. Instead of one site being being ranked 10th, they each get half the number of 'votes' and end up at 20th.

Here is what Google itself has to say on the topic....

Most search engines strive for a certain level of variety; they want to show you ten different results on a search results page, not ten different URLs that all have the same content. To this end, Google tries to filter out duplicate documents so that users experience less redundancy.
googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2008/09/demystifying-duplicate-content-penalty.html

How do you fix that problem?

The least technical way to fix the problem is to have two different sites with different, unique content. Make sure to say different things that will attract different types of people. On one site, keep it as it is with your full service offering. On the other, focus on a subset of services which you offer.

The technical way to fix the problem is to decide which site you want to be your only site then do a 301 permanent redirect from the secondary, depreciated site. (For more information on that, visit somacon.com/p145.php and look at the 'Redirection with META Refresh' section.)

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## AutumnWood Inc. (Aug 17, 2007)

msteinhoff said:


> I'm not sure how the Homestead editor works. The main TITLE tag is what shows up at the top of the browser window. So, you should be able to poke around a bit and quickly see if you changed the right thing. Just change something that looks as though it could be the site's title then hit 'reload'. If the browser window header changes, you did the right thing.
> 
> The other thing you may want to look at is the fact your two web sites (autumnwoodconstruction and michigandeckstore) are identical. That, effectively, dilutes your page rank and moves you lower in most indexes. Think of it this way, your two sites are fighting with each other for attention. Instead of one site being being ranked 10th, they each get half the number of 'votes' and end up at 20th.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I think I fixed the first recommendation, on the 2 different sites, do you think if possible, I could direct one site to my blogspot... www.autumnwoodconstruction.blogspot.com ... or would that be a bad idea ..... My blog needs work too..... Thank you


----------

